# Beltrol



## benny2.0 (Jan 12, 2010)

What do some of you think of it?


----------



## ChrisBerry (Feb 9, 2010)

I have not installed any R/C equipment in trains before, although I used to use in in planes, gliders and cars. 

Having looked into the alternatives, and not having had any response from the dealer in the uk for RCS equipment, I found that Beltrol had come out in the meantime and thought I would give it a go. I could order it direct from Australia. 

I was converting a 45 Tonner, as I had bought it for nothing during a trip to the USA, and I had nothing to loose by destroying it. 

I read Tony's instructions for doing it from the RCS website. I jumped in and ripped the machine down, while ordering the necessary parts. They arrived a few days later. I also had to buy a few bits of hardware from the usual electronic sources for example to support the R/C styrene platforms which I built to the RCS plans. 

I read all the instructions carefully. I modified the instructions to include the new type of receiver from the Planet R/C that has amost no aerial. I added an extra bulkhead on top of the RC platform to include the charging jack as I don't want a trailing car at any time - so there is no visible charging socket. Also I left out the RCS chokes as the 2.4GHz system did not need it, 'though I fitted capacitors directly to the motors as my own personal choice. 

And lo and behold it all worked perfectly. 

So I read some more RCS instructions, bought a a Dallee sound system from the USA (took longer - and much more postage - to get here than the Beltrol from Australia) and installed that. It worked perfectly - I like particularly the easy Notch 8 override feature driven from the Beltrol board during acceleration. 

I have tried the system in the house from outside the house and it works perfectly - so range is not an issue. 

I like the momentum and braking controls - they are great and couple into the Dallee sound system well. Slow speeds are great. Acceleration is smooth. The neutral phase that you get when changing from forward to reverse is not something I would have thought necessary, but actually it probably is to prevent accidents to the gear trains. The headlights coming on to show the direction is very useful. 

RCS answered my dumb emails with such efficiency that I suspect he never sleeps - not like dealing with some of the shops I have bought from. 

As I said before, I have nothing to compare it to, apart from an RCS handset I tried on someone's Accucraft Baguley not long ago - I prefer the traditional RC controller (but do not miss having a long aerial to fence with - or break off more likely). 

But the bottom line is I will definitely buy another one if I do my Connie later on in the year. It exactly what I hoped it would be, and good value.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

What do some of you think of it? 
If you already have an r/c type transmitter, then it would make sense to use it. 

I personally prefer controlling electric locos with a few push-buttons, like the RCS Elite system. 

I can also attest to the excellent service and responsiveness of RCS and the local dealers.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim Carter had it at Martys last Sept, I was very impressed, Jim went to 1 side of Martys layout, and we were standing where the track comes out of Martys garage, instant response, forward n backward, stop, start, my layout is not even close to the size of Martys, so its going to work good for me, I just got the 2.4 system from Del Tapparo at G scale graphics( he upgraded the original railboss to the 2.4 system, very reasonable) I just got it installed, I did buy the Spektrum reciever, I did see that also at Martys, so I knew thats what I wanted, I already bought another system from Del for my next engine, I really like the range and response time. I will have my engine at Ric Goldings meet this weekend, cant wait to try it out,that engine is for my 7 year old son, and he really likes what it does now, for the money, you cant beat it.

Tom H


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

The RCS-BELTROL system is similar to the Rail Boss but Del has developed significant differences for me in the way it operates.

Plus the BELTROL range of ESC's has more choice of ESC's.
I offer Basic and Advanced versions plus two different Plug'n'Play ESC's for AristoCraft and Bachmann locos and a 10 amp Filtered DC ESC for use in trail cars. This can also operate QSI sound equipped locos properly.


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Both systems, Tony's and Del's, are solid ESCs for trains which offer a variety operational options. Both are standup guys who support their products and help their customers. 
The major improvement is the burgeoning 2.4ghz radio technology. This has made the operations of the ESCs almost completely flawless because of the lack of "radio glitches". I'm using 2.4 radios for land, sea and air and they have really made things better. I don't have to worry about frequency confliicts any more and there's no surface or air exclusion rules. 
As to which 2.4 system to buy you have a pretty wide choice. The premium brands like Spektrum and Futaba are great but pricey. They have solid R&D behind them and good customer support. The cheapie brands like those from Hobby King or HobbyPartz are working fine for me. They have very little customer support but there's a lot on net about their use and programming. I've had one that wouldn't link to my computer and sent it back. I have two others that are working fine and I use them in all three environments. The appeal of the HK or HobbyPartz systems is that not only are the radios cheaper but the receivers are really a lot cheaper than the premium brands. At $15-20 a pop I've picked up about 6 to use in various models. 
As noted in another thread, the only time you need to link to a computer with the HK/Hobbypartz 6 channel radios is if you need to change something on the radio itself (i.e: reverse a channel, change mode, change it to airplane operations versus helicopter, and do other things with switches on the radio). Tony's ESCs need the 6 channel to program the ESC. Del's ESCs don't need the 6 channel radio and will work with the 4 channel radio. The HK 4 channel has external switches to reverse channel if needed so it doesn't link to a computer. 
Hope this helps, 
Dave


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dave. 
Actually the RCS - BELTROL ESC's require a minimum of 5 channels such as the SPEKTRUM DX5e and the PLANET TWISTER. 
A sixth channel is a bonus and can be used for an extra function such as perhaps, uncoupling.


----------



## benny2.0 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the info but I’m finding the website confusing. 
Id like to run 3 U-25b on the same ESC. 
Id like to run a sound card. 
Id like to use the horn, bell, and lights from my transmitter. 

Benjamen


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Ben. 

When you say *"run 3x U25B's on the same TX"* do you mean: 
A. At the same time ganged together as a consist? 
or 
B. Separately with each under individual control from one TX. 

A is perfectly possible with RCS - BELTROL. 
B is not possible with RCS - BELTROL. 

Some manufacturers claim B is do-able when in fact trying to do so on the same track, always leads to crashes.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 10 Feb 2010 08:58 PM 
Hello Ben. 

When you say *"run 3x U25B's on the same TX"* do you mean: 
A. At the same time ganged together as a consist? 
or 
B. Separately with each under individual control from one TX. 

A is perfectly possible with RCS - BELTROL. 
B is not possible with RCS - BELTROL. 

Some manufacturers claim B is do-able when in fact trying to do so on the same track, always leads to crashes. 

Ooooo.... Sounds like fun!


----------



## benny2.0 (Jan 12, 2010)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 10 Feb 2010 08:58 PM 
Hello Ben. 

When you say *"run 3x U25B's on the same TX"* do you mean: 
A. At the same time ganged together as a consist? 
or 
B. Separately with each under individual control from one TX. 

A is perfectly possible with RCS - BELTROL. 
B is not possible with RCS - BELTROL. 

Some manufacturers claim B is do-able when in fact trying to do so on the same track, always leads to crashes. 
Yes, A
They will all use the same ESC.
I have no Idea how meny amps 3 might draw with a load.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ben. 
There are a number of ways you can have multiple locomotives ganged together as one consist. 
A. Individuals locos each with one ESC and RX battery supply. These will all respond to the signals sent by the TX and act as one unit. A three amp ESC for each loco will be adequate. 

B. Each loco with an ESC, the whole lot powered by batteries in a trail car. 

C. All three locos connected together powered by a trail car system connected to all three locos like in a daisy chain. For this method you would need a more powerful ESC in the trail car than 3 amps. This is the least expensive way of doing and is perfectly adequate for most operators. 
You could also set them up so that one loco held the ESC and the others the batteries. However, that can make the wiring complicated. 

Whilst you are deciding which is the best system for your use you will also need to decide whether or not you want sound. Which brand can be left to later.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Please see my post at the bottom of this thread concerning my Beltrol controlled F3AB Heavyweight [9] consist at Marty Cozad's last September.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

I also have a couple of Beltrol videos posted on Youtube [user name: PimanJC].

Jim Carter


----------

